# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΜΑ

## m0rales

O πατέρας μου νοσηλεύεται και θα κάνει επέμβαση στο Νοσοκομείο ΛΑΙΚΟ
και έχει ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΙΜΑ . Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να έρθει να βοηθήσει
αποτι μου είπαν χρειάζονται 3 φιάλες αίμα για να μπορέσει να γίνει η επέμβαση άμεσα

αν μπορουν 3 ατομα να ερθουν να βοηθησουν δινοντας απλα αιμα θα τους ειμουν υποχρεως.....

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα ολους σας

----------


## sokratisg

Ρε συ θα ερχόμουν αλλά το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω δώσει πριν από 20 μέρες και δεν ξέρω αν κάνει καλό στον οργανισμό. Ρώτησε αν θες έναν γιατρό και αν είναι οκ τότε ευχαρίστως να έρθω.

----------


## DIMKATIO

ρε συ τι αίμα χριάζεται τύπο ?

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένος τύπος γενικώς, δεν σημαινει οτι οι φιαλες που θα δωθούν θα πάνε στον συγκεκριμένο ασθενή, πάνε στην τράπεζα αίματος, και το μέτρο υπάρχει ώστε να μην αδειάζει τράπεζα αυτή.

----------


## pantdimi

morales πες μας για τις προθεσμιες(μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπορεις να ξαναδωσεις) Ολοι παντως δοκιμαστε το θα νιωσετε πολυ ωραια μετα και σωματικα και κυριως ψυχικα.

----------


## pantdimi

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΚΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Γιάννη,ρώτα πού μπορώ να δώσω αίμα και θα φροντίσω αύριο(το αργότερο μεθαύριο) να το κάνω...Δεν έχω ξαναδώσει αίμα και δεν ξέρω πού πρέπει να δώσω,ώστε να αφορά το αίμα που χρειάζεται ο πατέρας σου...

----------


## jamesbond

μετά απο 4 μήνες μπορείς να ξαναδώσεις αίμα

----------


## machine22

> ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΚΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ!


ok

----------


## sokratisg

> Δεν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένος τύπος γενικώς, δεν σημαινει οτι οι φιαλες που θα δωθούν θα πάνε στον συγκεκριμένο ασθενή, πάνε στην τράπεζα αίματος, και το μέτρο υπάρχει ώστε να μην αδειάζει τράπεζα αυτή.


Ακριβώς. Απλά το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ότι στο έντυπο που συμπληρώνεις πριν δώσεις το αίμα, να σημειώσεις επάνω σε ποιον θα δωθεί το αίμα (ονοματεπώνυμο) έτσι ώστε να μην περάσει στο ντούκου στα αρχεία της αιμοδοσίας.

----------


## petzi

κάποιος να μου στείλει σε πμ το ονοματεπωνυμο του ασθενή, κλινική και νοσοκομείο pls

*Αίμα μπορεί κανείς να δώσει σε οποιοδήποτε νοσοκομείο (Τμήμα Αιμοδοσίας) αρκεί να ξέρει στοιχεία του ασθενή και σε ποιο Νοσοκομείο και κλινική είναι και να το δηλώσει.....*
Αίμα μπορεί κανείς να δίνει ανά 4 μήνες (άνδρες 18 και άνω) ή ανά 6 μήνες (γυναίκες 18 και άνω).

Πριν την αιμοληψία λαμβάνεται ένα συνοπτικό ιστορικό καθώς και δέιγμα για να διαπιστωθεί ο αιματοκρίτης.

Μην κάνετε τον κόπο εάν ειστε υποτασικοί, υπερτασικοί, ανήλικοι, έχετε πάρει φάρμακα τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες, είστε ξενυχτισμένοι και πιωμένοι, κρυωμένοι, επιρρεπείς σε λιποθυμικά επεισόδια, είστε αναιμικοί, έχετε κάνει χειρουργείο πρόσφατα ή εχετε πάει οδοντίατρο, έχετε non-safe σεξουαλική ζωή.

Η αιμοληψία είναι εύκολη. Η αίσθηση μετά απίστευτη. Δίνουν δώρο μικρό γευμα και πορτοκαλάδα.

----------


## TheLaz

Γύρω στις 17:30 θα είμαι εκεί...
Περαστικά....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δώστε πληροφορίες ! Αν δέχονται μέχρι αύριο το πρωί, παίρνω το τραίνο και έρχομαι.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Ας γράψει κάποιος τα στοιχεία(ονοματεπώνυμο,νοσοκομείο,κλινική) που χρειάζονται για την αιμοδοσία.Αύριο θα πάω να δώσω στο νοσοκομείο που είναι ο πατέρας σου,Γιάννη.Χρειάζεται τπτ άλλο να κάνω από μέρους μου,προτού δώσω αίμα;;;(sorry για τις άκυρες ερωτήσεις,αλλά δεν έχω ξαναδώσει και δε γνωρίζω)

----------


## dti

- Χρειάζεται να έχεις φάει και να έχεις κοιμηθεί αρκετές ώρες το προηγούμενο βράδυ (ώστε να μην έχεις χαμηλή πίεση).
- Να μην έχεις πάρει φάρμακα τις τελευταίες 30 (νομίζω) ημέρες.

Δυστυχώς εμπίπτω στην τελευταία περίπτωση...
Ξέρω πολύ καλά την αγωνία που έχουν οι συγγενείς καθενός που βρίσκεται σ' αυτή την κατάσταση, καθώς έχω βρεθεί κι εγώ σε αντίστοιχη θέση αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν με τους γονείς μου. Δυστυχώς ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή η προσφορά και πάντα υπάρχει αγωνία και τρέξιμο μέχρι να συγκεντρωθούν οι απαραίτητες φιάλες.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονο τώρα το καλοκαίρι.

Παλιότερα είχε κάνει ο papashark μια πρόταση για ομαδική αιμοδοσία. Δυστυχώς κάπου έπεσε στο κενό, καθώς ήταν πάλι καλοκαίρι.
Η πρόταση αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι μέσα στις προτεραιότητες του Συλλόγου ώστε να δείξουμε έμπρακτα οτι δεν είμαστε εθελοντές μόνο για την ταράτσα αλλά και στην ίδια τη ζωή.

Εύχομαι περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση.

----------


## m0rales

καταρχας να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για την ευαισθησια σας 
ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα οπως ειπε και ο dti να τρεχεις τελευταια στιγμη για να βρεις αιμα...

και δυστηχως τα ιδια εχω περασει και παρα πολυ χειροτερα με την μητερα μου την οποια την εχασα περυσι.... 
εκανε μεταγγισεις παρα πολυ συχνα και ξερω τι σημαινει να δινεις αιμα..


Επειδη ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η αιμοδοσια ωπου χρειαζετε να πω και στα στοιχεια


Μηνοπουλος Σωτηριος Του Ιωαννη 
και νοσηλευτεται στην χειρουργικη κλινικη του Λαικου Νοσοκομειου..


επισης αυτο που ανεφερε ο dti για ομαδικη αιμοδοσια ειναι τρομερη ιδεα 
και πραγματικα μπορει να σωσει καποια ζωη αμεσα

----------


## petzi

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονο τώρα το καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Παλιότερα είχε κάνει ο papashark μια πρόταση για ομαδική αιμοδοσία. Δυστυχώς κάπου έπεσε στο κενό, καθώς ήταν πάλι καλοκαίρι.
> Η πρόταση αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι μέσα στις προτεραιότητες του Συλλόγου ώστε να δείξουμε έμπρακτα οτι δεν είμαστε εθελοντές μόνο για την ταράτσα αλλά και στην ίδια τη ζωή.
> 
> Εύχομαι περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση.


Έχω την δυνατότητα να βοηθήσω στη δημιουργία Τράπεζας Αίματος (ή και οργανωμένη αιμοληψία πχ στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου) στο Νοσοκομείο που εργάζομαι για το AWMN εαν το επιθυμεί ο Σύλλογος.
Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα είμαστε σε θέση να αντιμετωπίζουμε άμεσα καταστασεις επείγουσες αλλά και ταυτόχρονα να εξασφαλίζουμε αίμα για συνανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη πιο τακτικά.

Ολα αυτά όμως μετά τις 15/8.

*Μην ξεχάσετε να δώσετε αίμα πριν φύγετε για τις διακοπές σας.*
Απευθυνθείτε στα Δημόσια Νοσοκομεία και αναζητήστε τα τμήματα Αιμοδοσίας τους. Ολα λειτουργούν τα πρωινά των καθημερινών (08:00 - 14:00) και αρκετά από αυτά και απογευματινές ώρες. 
Δεν το εύχομαι, αλλά αυτό το καλοκαίρι *πως είστε τόσο σίγουροι ότι δεν θα το χρειαστείτε?*

----------


## dti

> Έχω την δυνατότητα να βοηθήσω στη δημιουργία Τράπεζας Αίματος (ή και οργανωμένη αιμοληψία πχ στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου) στο Νοσοκομείο που εργάζομαι για το AWMN εαν το επιθυμεί ο Σύλλογος.
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα είμαστε σε θέση να αντιμετωπίζουμε άμεσα καταστασεις επείγουσες αλλά και ταυτόχρονα να εξασφαλίζουμε αίμα για συνανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη πιο τακτικά.
> 
> Ολα αυτά όμως μετά τις 15/8.


Να το οργανώσουμε οπωσδήποτε Περικλή, από το Σεπτέμβρη.
Η έδρα του Συλλόγου προσφέρεται για κάτι τέτοιο σαν χώρος.

Θα στο θυμίσω κι εγώ κι ελπίζω να ανταποκριθούν ΟΛΟΙ.

----------


## nkar

Γιάννη περαστικά.
Δυστυχώς λόγω αντιβιοτικών δε μπορώ να δώσω αίμα

Ελπίζω να πιάνεις AWMN στο Λαϊκό για να περνάνε οι
ώρες

----------


## koki

η παραπάνω ιδέα είναι πολύ καλή!
ελπίζω να μου ανέβει κάποτε ο αιματοκρίτης και να συμμετάσχω

----------


## sotiris

Ένας πολύ φίλος μου έχει ανάγκη από σπάνια ομάδα αίματος.



> Φιλοι μου ζηταω την βοηθεια σας.Νοσηλευομουν στο Αττικο νοσοκομειο 10 μερες για χειρουργικη επεμβαση αποκαταστασης καταγματος σπονδυλου Ο1 και 3 φορες αναβληθηκε το χειρουργειο γιατι ενω ειχαν δωσει αιμα για μενα φιλοι και συναδελφοι κανεις δεν ειχε την σπανια ομαδα μου Ο ρεζους αρνητικο.
> 
> Σημερα μου εδωσαν εξητηριο .Αν καποιος ειναι αιμοδοτης και εχει την ιδια ομαδα θα του ημουν υποχρεος να δωσει. Το αιμα πρεπει να δοθει μονο στο Κρατικο Νικαιας γιατι το Αττικο δεν εχει αιμοδοσια. Εννοειτε οτι αν καποιος μπορει θα τον παω και θα τον γυρισω σπιτι του.Χρειαζομαι 5 φιαλες.
> Αν καποιος φιλος μπορει ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου με pm.Ειμαι αιμοδοτης 20 χρονια και εχω γεμισει δυο καρτες και τωρα που το θελω δεν βρισκω.
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και ζητω συγνωμη για τυχον ενοχληση.


http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/showthread.p ... 1%E9%EC%E1

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μου ήρθε σήμερα το παρακάτω mail...




> ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η Μαργαρίτα Δημητρέλη 14 ετών που βρίσκεται στο Νοσοκομείο "Αγλαΐα Κυριακού" (στο ογκολογικό τμήμα, 5ος όροφος) και πάσχει από οξεία Λευχαιμία, ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΙΜΟΠΕΤΑΛΙΑ!
> 
> Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να δώσει αίμα ας επικοινωνήσει με το Νοσοκομείο ή την μητέρα της
> ...


είναι πραγματικά πολύ άσχημη φάση, έχασα μια φίλη μου στα 14 της από καρκίνο και το θυμάμαι σαν χθες. Όποιος μπορεί ρε παιδιά ας πάει  ::  θα προσπαθήσω να πάω κι εγώ αλλά κάνω πολύ ανθυγιεινή ζωή και δεν θέλω να την πάρω στο λαιμό μου...

----------


## SpIdr

καποιες πληροφοριες

Τι πρέπει να ξέρει ο υποψήφιος εθελοντής αιμοδότης:
- Κάθε υγιής άνδρας ή γυναίκα 18-62 ετών, μπορεί να δίνει άφοβα αίμα 3-4 φορές το χρόνο.

- Ο όγκος αίματος που προσφέρει ο αιμοδότης είναι 450 ml και αποκαθίσταται αμέσως από τον οργανισμό. Το πλάσμα αναπαράγεται σε 24 ώρες και τα ερυθρά σε ένα μήνα.

- Δεν πρέπει να διενεργείται αιμοδοσία πριν περάσουν τρεις μήνες από την προηγουμένη.

- Η αιμοδοσία είναι τελείως ακίνδυνη και διαρκεί 5-10 λεπτά της ώρας.

- Κανένα φάρμακο δεν υποκαθιστά το αίμα ή το πλάσμα που χρειάζονται οι ασθενείς.

Οδηγίες για τον αιμοδότη πριν και μετά την αιμοδοσία

- Ο αιμοδότης μπορεί να δίνει αίμα πρωινές ή απογευματινές ώρες. Καλό είναι η αιμοδοσία να γίνεται όταν ο αιμοδότης είναι ξεκούραστος.
- Πριν την αιμοδοσία πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί ελαφρύ γεύμα (π.χ. πρωινό). Μετά την αιμοδοσία ο αιμοδότης πρέπει να ακολουθεί τις συμβουλές του νοσηλευτικού προσωπικού.
- Να πάρει την τροφή που του προσφέρεται. Να μην αποχωρήσει από το Τμήμα αιμοδοσίας πριν του το επιτρέψει το υπεύθυνο προσωπικό.
- Να μην καπνίσει για 1 (μια) ώρα.
- Να μην οδηγήσει για 1 (μια) ώρα.
- Να μην κάνει έντονη σωματική άσκηση την ημέρα της αιμοδοσίας.
- Να πάρει περισσότερα υγρά και καλό γεύμα την ημέρα της αιμοδοσίας.
- Αποφυγή οινοπνευματωδών ποτών την ημέρα της αιμοδοσίας.
- Σε περίπτωση αιμορραγίας από το σημείο φλεβοκέντησης, ο αιμοδότης θα πρέπει να σηκώσει το χέρι ψηλά και να εφαρμόσει πίεση.
- Ο επίδεσμος μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί μετά από 2-3 ώρες.
- Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα ή απορία ο αιμοδότης μπορεί να απευθύνεται στο νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό ή στο γιατρό της αιμοδοσίας.

Πότε δεν επιτρέπεται να δώσω αίμα;


1. Ηπατίτιδα. Ιστορικό της νόσου την ηλικία των 10 έτων ή ανίχνευση του ιού στο αίμα σας μετά από εξέταση.

2. Είσαστε αιμορροφυλικός και είχατε λάβει παράγοντες πήξης αίματος.

3. Είσαστε στο παρελθόν ή εξακολουθείτε να είσθε χρήστης ενδοφλέβιων ναρκωτικών ουσιών.

4. Κάνατε ή κάνετε χρήση ενδοφλέβιων ναρκωτικών ουσιών που δεν είχαν χορηγηθεί από γιατρό μετά από ιατρική ένδειξη.

5. AIDS. Αν αποδείχθηκε με εργαστηριακή εξέταση ότι είσαστε φορέας του ιού του AIDS.

6. Καρκίνος. Κάθε τύπος εκτός από καλοήθειες όγκους του δέρματος ή του τραχήλου της μήτρας.

7. Οργανική ανεπάρκεια. Ανεπάρκεια νεφρών, πνευμόνων ή ήπατος.

----------


## papashark

Τα αιμοπετάλεια δεν είναι ίδια ιστορία με την αιμοδοσία.

Η υπόθεση κρατάει γύρω στην μία ώρα ή και λίγο παραπάνω.

Πρέπει να έχει περάσει τουλάχιστον 1 μήνας από την τελευταία αιμοδοσία ή 15 μέρες από την τελευταία φορά που έσωσες αιμοπετάλια.

Α, και τέλος είναι λιγότερο επιβαρυντικό για τον οργανισμό από ότι η κανονική αιμοδοσία, ισχύουν όλα τα άλλα που έγραψε ο SpIdr.



Bέβαια αναρωτιέμαι, εκτός από απαντήσεις "τι κρίμα", "αχ έδωσα προχθες", "δεν μπορώ γιατί έχω αφήσει τον φούρνο ανοιχτό", "είχα και εγώ μια παρόμοια περίπτωση", κλπ, έχει πάει κανένας από εδώ μέσα να δώσει αίμα σε παρόμοια έκκληση, ή τσάμπα τα γράφουμε ?

----------


## jamesbond

Αγαπητα ρεμάλια κάντε και κάτι χρήσιμο στη ζωή σας, 
η Ολυμπία Γιαννακοπούλου, 2,5 χρονών νοσηλεύεται στο Ιατρικό Κέντρο Αθηνών στο Μαρούσι και έχει άμεση ανάγκη από αίμα και κυρίως αιμοπετάλια. Όποιος θα ήθελε να δώσει κάτι από τα 2 μπορεί να πάει στο Γενικό Κρατικό (Γ.Γεννηματάς) τις καθημερινές 8.30-13.30 και 16-19.30 και το σαββατοκύριακο 8.30-13.30 στο τμήμα αιματοπεταλιαφαίρεσης και να δηλώσει ότι θέλει να δώσει δείγμα για το κοριτσάκι. Η γιατρός του παιδιού είναι η κα.Στασινοπούλου.



Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## darkangel

λοιπόν .... Μόλις με ενημέρωσε μια φίλη μου ότι ο πατέρας της ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΙΜΑ...... εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δώσω.....

σας παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να πάει ( χρειάζονται 2 άτομα)

είναι στο Ευγενιδειο νοσοκομείο …. Θα πουν ότι είναι για τον Πολυχρόνη Ζαγοραίο.

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδία…..

Όποιος μπορέσει ας με ειδοποιήσει με πμ….

----------


## cliff

+1 παιδια μπορω να δοσω αιμα αρκει να βρεθουμε καπου

----------


## darkangel

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά….
για την ώρα βρήκαμε αίμα… αλλά ίσως ξανά χρειαστεί άμεσα

Φιλικά Γεωργία 

Υ.Γ.: Σε ευχαριστώ Cliff
 ::

----------


## Evan

Ελπίζω σύντομα να γίνει μια οργανωμένη και συλλογική προσπάθεια από όλους εμάς. Εγώ είμαι μέσα... "στεγνώστε με"!! Καλό θα ήταν να πηγαίναμε και σαν σύλλογος.
++ στην δημιουργία Τράπεζας Αίματος!!
Δεν έχω ξαναδώσει αίμα, αλλά με χαρά θα το κάνω!
Ένα μεγάλο "μπράβο" σε όσους έχουν δώσει!

----------


## JB172

Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι, έχουμε δημιουργήσει μία τράπεζα αίματος.
Είναι καλή σκέψη η δημιουργία μιας τράπεζας αίματος.
Του σύλλογου? του δικτύου? του BB? των client? των συνδεμένων?, των ασύνδετων? whatever τέλος πάντων  :: 

Ανθρωποι είμαστε, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Δεν ξέρω ποιά είναι η διαδικασία. Θα ρωτήσω λεπτομέρειες και θα ποστάρω.

----------


## dti

++

----------


## petzi

ερχεστε "ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ"?
Η πρόσβαση είναι εύκολη και με τον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο (αν και αραιή)

Το οργανώνω για την εβδομάδα που έρχεται... Χρειάζεται να μαζέψουμε καμιά σαρανταριά φιάλες (όχι απαραίτητα την ίδια μέρα) για να έχουμε τράπεζα αίματος προς όφελος αυτών που θα υποδείξουμε (μέλη του δικτύου και συγγενείς τους). 

Προτείνετε ημερομηνία ώστε να ρωτήσω σχετικά. Προτείνω την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη το απόγευμα για ένα μαζικό happening με κοινωνική προσφορά (πρέπει να ρωτήσω πρώτα όμως).

----------


## JB172

Περικλή μέσα.
Ρώτα αν μπορούμε να δώσουμε αίμα και αλλού γιατί το Θριάσιο πέφτει λίγο μακριά για πολλούς από εμάς.

Γιάννης

----------


## petzi

αιμα μπορεί να δίνει κανείς παντού και όποτε θέλει (ή πρέπει). Κοίτα προηγούμενα posts. Η ιδέα της "τράπεζας" προτείνεται σαν κίνητρο για μαζικά happenings, αλληλουποστήριξης και χαβαλέ. Δυστυχώς μόνο στο "ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ" θα μπορεί να δίνεται αίμα για την τράπεζα του AWMN. Θα ερευνήσω τη δυνατότα να υπάρχουν πολλαπλά σημεία λήψης για την ίδια τράπεζα.

----------


## JB172

Περικλή ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την πρωτοβουλία!

Εχω δώσει πολλές φορές αίμα και το γνωρίζω ότι μπορούμε να δώσουμε και σε άλλα νοσοκομεία. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα αν γίνεται να δώσουμε κι αλλού (λόγω απόστασης)
Σε ευχαριστώ όμως για την απάντηση, διότι αν γίνεται (να δώσουμε κι αλλού) θα βολέψει πολλούς από εμάς που μένουμε μακριά από το Θριάσιο.

Οπότε, αναμένουμε νεώτερα.

----------


## Evan

Εγώ είμαι μέσα όπως προείπα! Είπαμε...οργανωμένη και συλλογική προσπάθεια...και καλή θέληση! Μπράβο σε όλους σας! Ενημερώστε για την ημέρα και την ώρα!

----------


## petzi

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=431815#431815

----------


## vangel

Ανάγκη για αρκετές φιάλες αίματος!

΄Οποιος μπορεί και έχει την καλή διάθεση να μεταβεί στο ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΑΣ (ΓΝΑ, ΚΑΤΕΧΑΚΗ)
και να δώσει αίμα για τον Λεονάρδο Δημήτριο του Λουκά. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όσους το κάνουν.

----------


## The Undertaker

> From: 
> To: *[censored]*
> Subject: epeigon!!
> Date: Mon, 25 Feb 2008 14:34:33 +0000
> 
> XREIAZONTAI 50 FIALES AIMA OMADAS 0(MHDEN ARNHTIKO)
> 
> Epeidh ta pragmata einai polu sovara kai h katastash tou
dhmhtrh krisimh
> 
> 8a parakalousame osous exoun omada aimatos 0- (mhden arnhtiko)
> 
> kai mporoun na dwsoun aima na perasoun apo ena apo ola ta
nosokomeia ths xwras dinontas to onoma kai to nosokomeio sto opoio
paei to aima
> 
> gia ton dhmhtrh xourmouziadh sto papanikolaou 8essalonikhs
> 
> prepei na mazeutoun panw apo 50 fiales aimatos kai oi filoi
kai oikogenia
> exoun mazepsei molis 8 .
> 
> kante ena repost peite to stous filous sas isws kapoios na
mporei na ton swsei....
> 
> o dhmhtrhs hdh sas euxaristei olous akomh kai an vrisketai se
kwma
> auth th stigmh....
> .
> 
> __,_._,___

----------


## acoul

google before you post ...

----------


## The Undertaker

για τον καθένα;  ::   ::  
δεν θα τελειώσω ούτε όταν οι κάμπιες γίνουν πεταλούδες....
το κακό με τα chain mail βλέπεις..

----------


## Mick Flemm

Forward από mail που μου ήρθε...

ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΧΕΠΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ, ΝΟΣΗΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙ 6 ΕΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΟΞΕΙΑ ΛΕΥΧΑΙΜΙΑ.

ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΕΓΝΩΣΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΤΕΣ ΑΙΜΟΠΕΤΑΛΙΩΝ. Η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΒ+ (ΡΕΖΟΥΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ).

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΑΙΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΣΙΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ - ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΑΧΕΠΑ ( παιδο-ογκολογικό )

(2310 993506 & 2310 993944 )

----------


## quam

Αν και δεν είμαι moderator και ούτε έχω τέτοιες βλέψεις θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο παρατηρήσεις. 

Καλό είναι να γίνεται έλεγχος από το γράφωντα για αυτό που θα κάνει post εδώ. 
Διαφορετικά κανείς σε λίγο δεν θα δίνει σημασία, ακόμα και αυτοί που ισχυρά ενδιαφέρονται να βοηθήσουν.

*1ον)* Αν δεν γνωρίζετε από 1ο χέρι το θέμα μην το αναρτάτε στο forum.
*2ον)* Το e-mail που λάβατε σήμερα το πρωί από κάποιον forwarder μπορεί να περιγράφει την ανάγκη που υπήρχε πριν 10 χρόνια. 
Φυσικά και δεν θα ισχύει σήμερα, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για άτομα με Μεσογειακή αναιμία.

Παρακαλώ κρατήστε το καθαρό. Όσοι έχουν αντίρηση ας ανοίξουν νέο θέμα με τα σχόλιά τους.
Επίσης αν το θεωρείται άσχετο και ανούσιο ας το βάλει κάποιος στην κατάλληλη θέση  ::  

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papashark

> Αν και δεν είμαι moderator και ούτε έχω τέτοιες βλέψεις θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο παρατηρήσεις. 
> 
> Καλό είναι να γίνεται έλεγχος από το γράφωντα για αυτό που θα κάνει post εδώ. 
> Διαφορετικά κανείς σε λίγο δεν θα δίνει σημασία, ακόμα και αυτοί που ισχυρά ενδιαφέρονται να βοηθήσουν.
> 
> *1ον)* Αν δεν γνωρίζετε από 1ο χέρι το θέμα μην το αναρτάτε στο forum.
> *2ον)* Το e-mail που λάβατε σήμερα το πρωί από κάποιον forwarder μπορεί να περιγράφει την ανάγκη που υπήρχε πριν 10 χρόνια. 
> Φυσικά και δεν θα ισχύει σήμερα, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για άτομα με Μεσογειακή αναιμία.
> 
> ...


Ασε να πάει οποιος είναι, χαμένο δεν θα πάει...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πήγα πριν λίγες μέρες να δώσω αίμα και μου είπε η υπεύθυνη στο νοσοκομείο ότι εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχει βγάλει νόμο η κυβέρνηση και πλέον αν θες να δώσεις αίμα σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο και όχι γενικά, πρέπει αυτός να είναι συγγενής πρώτου βαθμού αλλιώς απαγορεύεται !!! Έλεος δηλαδή, είναι στην ίδια λογική με τη δωρεά οργάνων (όπως δεν μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο όργανο σε μη-συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο και καλά για να πατάξουν το εμπόριο οργάνων) τώρα το αίμα που κολλάει είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο. Αρκετά κέντρα αιμοδοσίας δεν το εφαρμόζουν και η ίδια μου είπε ότι ούτε αυτοί το εφαρμόζουν γιατί ξενερώνουν οι εθελοντές και γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο ως μέτρο. Πραγματικά κουλό !!!  :: 

και μετά μου τη λέτε που τους κράζω...

----------


## JB172

> Πήγα πριν λίγες μέρες να δώσω αίμα και μου είπε η υπεύθυνη στο νοσοκομείο ότι εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχει βγάλει νόμο η κυβέρνηση και πλέον αν θες να δώσεις αίμα σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο και όχι γενικά, πρέπει αυτός να είναι συγγενής πρώτου βαθμού αλλιώς απαγορεύεται !!! Έλεος δηλαδή, είναι στην ίδια λογική με τη δωρεά οργάνων (όπως δεν μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο όργανο σε μη-συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο και καλά για να πατάξουν το εμπόριο οργάνων) τώρα το αίμα που κολλάει είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο. Αρκετά κέντρα αιμοδοσίας δεν το εφαρμόζουν και η ίδια μου είπε ότι ούτε αυτοί το εφαρμόζουν γιατί ξενερώνουν οι εθελοντές και γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο ως μέτρο. Πραγματικά κουλό !!! 
> 
> και μετά μου τη λέτε που τους κράζω...


Αυτός ο νόμος ισχύει και για τους εθελοντές αιμοδότες;

----------


## Vigor

N. 3402/2005 Αναδιοργάνωση του συστήματος αιμοδοσίας και λοιπές διατάξεις
http://www.aimodosia.org/aimodosia/nomoi.htm

----------


## papashark

> Πήγα πριν λίγες μέρες να δώσω αίμα και μου είπε η υπεύθυνη στο νοσοκομείο ότι εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχει βγάλει νόμο η κυβέρνηση και πλέον αν θες να δώσεις αίμα σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο και όχι γενικά, πρέπει αυτός να είναι συγγενής πρώτου βαθμού αλλιώς απαγορεύεται !!! Έλεος δηλαδή, είναι στην ίδια λογική με τη δωρεά οργάνων (όπως δεν μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιο όργανο σε μη-συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο και καλά για να πατάξουν το εμπόριο οργάνων) τώρα το αίμα που κολλάει είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο. Αρκετά κέντρα αιμοδοσίας δεν το εφαρμόζουν και η ίδια μου είπε ότι ούτε αυτοί το εφαρμόζουν γιατί ξενερώνουν οι εθελοντές και γιατί είναι απαράδεκτο ως μέτρο. Πραγματικά κουλό !!! 
> 
> και μετά μου τη λέτε που τους κράζω...


Nα την κράξεις και καλά θα κάνεις.

Οχι την κυβέρνηση, αλλά την ηλίθια ανευθυνοϋπεύθυνη...

Για να καταλάβεις πόσο βλακεία είναι αυτό που είπε θα σου πω δύο πράγματα :

Πάρε ένα 19χρονο μοναχοπαίδι που έχει πεθάνει ο ένας από τους δύο γονείς και ο άλλος δεν μπορεί να δώσει αίμα για Χ-Υ λόγους. Πέφτει με την μηχανή και χρειάζετε 5 φιάλες αίμα. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο (κατά την μετάφραση της δικιάς σου), μόνο ο ένας ε ζωή γονέας θα μπορούσε να δώσει και αυτός μία φιάλη μονάχα. Αρα ο νεαρός θα έπερνε είτε από τα αποθέματα του νοσοκομείου ή θα ψώφαγε....

Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των αναγκών αιμοδοσίας καλύπτετε πρώτον από έκτακτους αιμοδότες που πάνε να δώσουν για ανάγκες συγγενών, φίλων, γνωστών και γνωστών φιλών τους. Μετά από τους εθελοντές, από τον Στρατό (δώσε αίμα πάρε άδεια), και τέλος από εισαγωγές.

Θες να πεις ότι η κυβέρνηση έκανε ένα νόμο που ξαφνικά θα σταμάταγε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αιμοδοτών ?

Είπαμε οι κυβερνήσεις είναι ηλίθιες, κάνουν μ@λ@κίες, αλλά όχι ΤΟΣΟ ΧΟΝΤΡΕΣ !!!

Ο Vigor σου έδωσε το λινκ για τον νόμο που βγάλανε πριν από 2 χρόνια, και είμαι απόλυτα σύγουρος ότι η "υπεύθυνη" που μίλησες δεν τον έχει διαβάσει ποτέ της, όπως είμαι σύγουρος ότι την πληροφόρηση την έχει από κάποιο τούβλο συνδικαλιστή, και τριγυρνά σκορπίζοντας την ημιμάθεια και την βλακεία της όπως έκανες και εσύ μόλις τώρα.

Η παρούσα κυβέρνηση, όπως και η προηγούμενη, όπως και η επόμενη, προσπαθούν πάντα να αποφύγουν φαινόμενα εμπορίας οργάνων και αίματος, κάτι που έχουν καταφέρει επί σειρά πάρα πολλών ετών όλες οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις.

Βέβαια όσο και να προσπαθούν να καταπολεμήσουν, την βλακεία, την κακία και την ημιμάθεια των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, δεν πρόκειτε να τα καταφέρουν ποτέ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά, θα πάω να τη ξαναρωτήσω και θα πάω κι απ' το ΠΑΓΝΗ να δω κι εκει, κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Ο Vigor σου έδωσε το λινκ για τον νόμο που βγάλανε πριν από 2 χρόνια, και είμαι απόλυτα σύγουρος ότι η "υπεύθυνη" που μίλησες δεν τον έχει διαβάσει ποτέ της, όπως είμαι σύγουρος ότι την πληροφόρηση την έχει από κάποιο τούβλο συνδικαλιστή, και τριγυρνά σκορπίζοντας την ημιμάθεια και την βλακεία της όπως έκανες και εσύ μόλις τώρα.


Πριν μιλήσεις για βλακεία (τουλάχιστον δικιά μου) σκέψου λίγο τα παρακάτω...

α) Το 2005 δεν ήταν πριν 2 χρόνια αλλά πριν 3

β) Ο νόμος που αναφέρεις αφορά τη σύσταση του ΕΚΕΑ και τις αρμοδιότητές του, το ΕΚΕΑ είναι που ορίζει τον κανονισμό αιμοδοσίας ο οποίος δεν αναφέρεται στον νόμο αυτό (βλέπεις πουθενά να μιλάει για τα κριτήρια που θα δέχονται κάποιον για αιμοδοσία ή όχι ? για δες στο άρθρο 10 παρ 3α "σύμφωνα με τους διεθνείς κανόνες και τις οδηγίες του ΕΚΕΑ"). Έψαξα να βρω την ιστοσελίδα του ΕΚΕΑ αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

Απλά μετέφερα αυτό που μου είπαν γιατί το θεώρησα εξοργιστικό και είπα ότι είναι "κουλό" ακριβώς γιατί και εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο.

Αν κάποιος λέει μπαρούφες τότε μάλλον είναι η τύπισσα στο νοσοκομείο, όπως είπα θα ρωτήσω και αλλού για να δω τι πράγματι ισχύει...

----------


## The Undertaker

σημερα ήρθε αυτό, αλλά πόσο "φρέσκο" είναι δεν ξέρω....

Υπάρχει ένα παλικάρι 28 ετών στον Ευαγγελισμό που χρειάζεται 40 φιάλες αίμα. Σοβαρό ατύχημα με μηχανή, έχουν πειραχτεί ζωτικά όργανα. Τα στοιχεία είναι: Μερισιώτης Βαγγέλης, Ευαγγελισμός ΜΕΘ2, ώρες 8.30-14.00 και 15.00-19.00. Προωθείστε το όπου μπορείτε. Ευχαριστώ 


ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΜΑ. ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ! 
Καλημέρα σας, 



Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας για την ζωή ενός φίλου μου. Χρειάζεται να κάνει μεταμόσχευση συκωτιού και πρέπει να βρούμε αίμα 



αποκλειστικά ομάδας 'Ο αρνητικό'. 



Εάν μπορείτε ανακοινώστε το διότι έχει ζωή μία με δύο εβδομάδες. Μπορεί κάποιος/α από εσάς να έχει αίμα 'Ο αρνητικό' και να του σώσει τη ζωή. Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μην διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου, 



Σας Ευχαριστώ 



ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Γ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ

----------


## mixalis007

γεια σας.
Ενας φιλος μου θα γινει αιμοδοτης σε λιγες μερες και μου ζητησε να μαθω αν οταν παει να δωσει αιμα πρεπει να εχει το βιβλιαριο υγειας η κατι που να δειχνει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα με το αιμα του?και επισης αν εχει προβλημα με τον οφθαλμο του μπορει να δωσει αιμα?

----------


## minoas

Δεν χρειάζεται το βιβλιάριο υγείας .
Αρκεί να μην παίρνει φάρμακα ,να μην έχει αρρώστια μεταδοτική ,πίεση και να έχει φάει στο τελευταίο δίωρο .

----------


## Mick Flemm

> γεια σας.
> Ενας φιλος μου θα γινει αιμοδοτης σε λιγες μερες και μου ζητησε να μαθω αν οταν παει να δωσει αιμα πρεπει να εχει το βιβλιαριο υγειας η κατι που να δειχνει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα με το αιμα του?και επισης αν εχει προβλημα με τον οφθαλμο του μπορει να δωσει αιμα?


http://www.aimodosia.org/home/erotiseis.htm

----------


## aurora_borealis

ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΜΑ

ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΦΡΑΤΖΙΑΣ...

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ 16 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ,ΟΣΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟΥ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση νοσηλεύεται στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Λάρισας η 6χρονη Ελένη Γιαχνή θύμα τροχαίου που έγινε εχθές το απόγευμα (Κυριακή 26-7-09) στα Φάρσαλα. Η μικρή έχει ανάγκη για αίμα. Στο τροχαίο η μικρή έχασε τους γονείς της. Οι συγγενείς της απευθύνονται στα αισθήματα των πολιτών να συνδράμουν την σωτηρία της μικρής.

----------


## commando

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/09/bl ... _2154.html

----------


## racer

Μόδα είναι...θα περάσει. Στο ενδιάμεσο βγάλε τα bold, βγάλε το underline και τα caps. Δεν είμαστε τρωκτικό εδώ. Έλεος.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Παρακαλώ πολύ, επειδή παρουσιάστηκε ανάγκη για αίμα, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.
Πρόκειται για τον πατέρα μου, ο οποίος νοσηλεύεται στο Ναυτικό νοσοκομείο με αιμορραγία στο έντερο.
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει, τα στοιχεία του είναι:

Παπαϊωάννου Δημήτριος, νοσηλεύεται στην γαστρεντερολογική πτέρυγα 5ος όροφος δωμάτιο 510

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

